# BBQ Deer



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

This is a first for me. Will let you know how good it was after lunch today.

Took a small deer ham and cut the meat off the bone. Place the entire ham in the crock pot with no water. Added garlic powder, salt, pepper, Worcestershire sauce, lemon juice and some honey. Peeled and sliced up a apple and placed on top of the meat. Then chunked up a large onion and placed it on top of all of it. Turned the crock pot on low and let it cook all night. The apple cooked away. The meat fell apart.

Just before we eat it I will drain the water that cooked out of the meat and add my own BBQ sauce. Well, today I am going to use Sweet Baby Rays Honey BBQ Sauce. I am out of my own. We will eat it on sandwich buns.

The meat is delicious the way it is. I did sample it this morning. Will let you know how it turns out.

Darin


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Man! That sound good. Post up some pics if you can.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

I can take pics with my cell phone but have no clue how to post them.

Darin


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

Love that Sweet Baby Rays ... I don't do all that ... I can alot of deer meat and then when I want BBQ I open up a jar of meat add little diced onions and green peppers and then hit it with the Sweet Baby Rays ... Yummy ... Sounds good


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Sounds great FM. I also stick cloves in the top of deer hams or pork hams when I bake or cook it. Don't know if it helps or not, but that was the way I learned.


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

Darin, did you erase the spots before or after you cooked it

Bill:fishing:


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

They were almost gone when Stink shot it. Can't knock a 7 year old's first bow kill!! It was about the same size as the one you shot in the guts last year Bill with the 35 Whelen. lol
Best eating kind. 

Darin


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

easy to drag out too ... :0)


----------

